# Tell Us What's In Your Daily Rotation (top5)



## RevnLucky7

Just read a post and thought a thread like this would be interesting to see what everyone Top5 Daily Rotation is or would be... feel free to update and let us know when you have a juice that knocks something off your top 5! Probably is a thread like this already and I just missed it. If so, bin it 

So here's mine!

1.) Witchers Brew - Blackbird
2.) Five Pawns - Gambit
3.) Undisclosed For Now 
4.) Undisclosed For Now
5.) Vape Craving - Daydream

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

dont have 5 

1.Bobas bounty
2.heavenly tobacco
3.gorilla joose

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Die Kriek

Don't have a rotation yet. Still trying everything I can get my hands on, but if I had to do a top 5, at this moment in time it would be

1. VM4
2. VM Choc Mint
3. VK4
4. VM Vanilla Custard 
5. VK Cheesecake 



Sent from my Lumia 520 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Nice thread idea for top 5 juices

I started a thread some time ago about flavour combinations that was sort of similar but not really a top 5. Was more about the rotations of juices that we are vaping. Not sure when last people posted on that. I think @Tom also started the idea of rotations somewhere. 

My top 5 are as follows (in no particular order, since its not really a contest between them, they are a bit different)
- Vapour Mountain Choc Mint
- Heathers Heavenly Vapes Huntsman (Tobacco)
- Five Pawns Bowdens Mate (like peppermint crisp)
- Vapour Mountain Peach Rooibos
- VapeKing Pina Colada

These are the ones most frequently in my vaping devices and that I have bought and reordered the most. Five Pawns is too pricey to be an ongoing vape, but I just love it too much to only vape it on occasion. Its more than an occasional vape for me but not all day every day. 

I have a number of juices that I have not yet tried but are waiting for me in my vaping cupboard
Some of these may well cause an upset in my top 5.


----------



## Alex

Just some of what I have

1. VE Plasma Juice
2. VK Kings Cream
3.VE Snollygoster
4.VK4
5, Amaretto Hangsen


----------



## Tom

right now, as in the past few weeks:

1. Bobas Bounty
2. Captivape Red Rum
3. 5P Gambit
4. HCL Eggnog
5. HCL Whiskey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

1. VM Custom Coffee
2. 5 Pawns - any accept Bowden's Mate
3. Synfonya - Blues & Soul
4. Raven by 503


----------



## Tom

another good idea is a point system for all known juices...there was something in a thread before, me thinks it was from ecf? @Matthee ? but for that we would need a spreadsheet or so....
that was also on a german forum, I also posted that somewhere here, as a guideline. maybe 2 or 3 weeks ago.... cant search it now, as i am on my way out for a short while...there is a smallish beerfest in the neighbouring village where i want to take the Enigma to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

RevnLucky7 said:


> Just read a post and thought a thread like this would be interesting to see what everyone Top5 Daily Rotation is or would be... feel free to update and let us know when you have a juice that knocks something off your top 5! Probably is a thread like this already and I just missed it. If so, bin it
> 
> So here's mine!
> 
> 1.) Witchers Brew - Blackbird
> 2.) Five Pawns - Gambit
> 3.) Undisclosed For Now
> 4.) Undisclosed For Now
> 5.) Vape Craving - Daydream


Undisclosed - that is cheating OP.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

Matthee said:


> Undisclosed - that is cheating OP.



Hehe... 
It's tied in with some up coming additions and I don't want to spill the beans.

Edit: I'm having a hard time securing one of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Bowden's Mate (5Pawns) or Atomic Grasshopper (Heather's Heavenly Vapes)
Frenilla (Nicoticket) 
Huntsman or Maple Eh? (Heather's Heavenly Vapes)
Hummingbird or Gravity or Betelgeuse (Nicoticket)
Sixty Four (5Pawns)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Tom said:


> right now, as in the past few weeks:
> 
> 1. Bobas Bounty
> 2. Captivape Red Rum
> 3. 5P Gambit
> 4. HCL Eggnog
> 5. HCL Whiskey



@Tom I though VM4 was in your top lineup too?


----------



## Tom

Silver said:


> @Tom I though VM4 was in your top lineup too?


its atm in 6th place 

the problem is that i still have 3.5 bottles of it, but i am also saving it, so that it lasts a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

i actually need a top 10 atm. I have really enjoyed so many recently. In the top 10 would be, besides the others I mentioned:


VM4
Castle Long
Queenside (at least so far)
Sanne's Rhubarb
well, a Top 9 then


----------



## Andre

Tom said:


> i actually need a top 10 atm. I have really enjoyed so many recently. In the top 10 would be, besides the others I mentioned:
> 
> 
> VM4
> Castle Long
> Queenside (at least so far)
> Sanne's Rhubarb
> well, a Top 9 then


Yip, I could also add some more. That was just top of the head.


----------



## RoSsIkId

I only have a top 2. My vm juices are steeping for abit as i tested them and couldnt really come to a conclusion. So for now fighting for 1st place.
Vk4
Vk coffee
3. Rest of my vm & vk juices

Collection is at 11 juices at the moment.


----------



## Tom

Matthee said:


> Yip, I could also add some more. That was just top of the head.


yeah, in the last cople of months I have found so many really nice vapes. Those nine I would definitely re order... but I know that i would find more for the rotation, and that is when it becomes difficult. I can only do max 40 ml a week 
I want them all! Now!

I went out for a beer just now, and had the whisky vape on me, the one that tastes like the real thing....omg, perfect match for beers!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## steve

I have a lot of juice im enjoying at the mo. in the last week its been (no particular order)
1) gambit - five pawns 
2) vape craving - pleasure 
3)waffles -strawberry and maple syrup (hhv) 
4)nicoticket - creme brulee 
5)nicoticket - frenilla 

one that has run out that im really missing is fuzion vapor cookie monster

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve

Matthee said:


> Bowden's Mate (5Pawns) or Atomic Grasshopper (Heather's Heavenly Vapes)
> Frenilla (Nicoticket)
> Huntsman or Maple Eh? (Heather's Heavenly Vapes)
> Hummingbird or Gravity or Betelgeuse (Nicoticket)
> Sixty Four (5Pawns)


if you had to choose @Matthee would it be bowdens or grasshopper ?? id lean towards grasshopper


----------



## Silver

Tom said:


> i actually need a top 10 atm. I have really enjoyed so many recently. In the top 10 would be, besides the others I mentioned:
> 
> 
> VM4
> Castle Long
> Queenside (at least so far)
> Sanne's Rhubarb
> well, a Top 9 then



Lovely lineup of juices @Tom 
We must organise you more VM4 or get you a stash on your next visit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

RoSsIkId said:


> I only have a top 2. My vm juices are steeping for abit as i tested them and couldnt really come to a conclusion. So for now fighting for 1st place.
> Vk4
> Vk coffee
> 3. Rest of my vm & vk juices
> 
> Collection is at 11 juices at the moment.



Good to hear you are liking the VK juices. 
I have always said that if possible it would be great to have locally available and well priced juices in ones top lineup. Expensive international juices have their place but the true win is finding a cheaper local one that you can love. 

Incidentally I also like that VK coffee. And its my mom's number 1 at the moment. She has tried about 10 juices. (Am slowly taking her through my collection LOL).


----------



## Silver

Tom said:


> yeah, in the last cople of months I have found so many really nice vapes. Those nine I would definitely re order... but I know that i would find more for the rotation, and that is when it becomes difficult. I can only do max 40 ml a week
> I want them all! Now!
> 
> I went out for a beer just now, and had the whisky vape on me, the one that tastes like the real thing....omg, perfect match for beers!



@Tom, what did the fellow "beerfesters" say about the Origen? Were there quite a few vapers out and about or mainy just smokers or non-smokers?


----------



## Andre

steve said:


> if you had to choose @Matthee would it be bowdens or grasshopper ?? id lean towards grasshopper


Will have to taste them side by side. Did not have them both at the same time. Do now. Will do side by side when I have time. Off the top of my head, probably Bowdens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I envy you guys with a top 10. I have a Top 1. Hopefully I'll find one or two more AdV's today at the meet!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom

Silver said:


> @Tom, what did the fellow "beerfesters" say about the Origen? Were there quite a few vapers out and about or mainy just smokers or non-smokers?


Nope, no other vapers around. I did not stealth the exhale, but I also dont make showcases out of it. I do it very selfishly for myself, enjoyed the vape and the beer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Rob Fisher said:


> I envy you guys with a top 10. I have a Top 1. Hopefully I'll find one or two more AdV's today at the meet!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


yip. I am very glad to enjoy choices, I cannot do too much of one juice, hence my liking for dripping. I hardly ever fill the Kayfun to the top for the same reason; need to have a different flavour now and then.

I hope you can find more to fit into your rotation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Tom said:


> yip. I am very glad to enjoy choices, I cannot do too much of one juice, hence my liking for dripping. I hardly ever fill the Kayfun to the top for the same reason; need to have a different flavour now and then.
> 
> I hope you can find more to fit into your rotation.


A Reo Mini 2.1 sounds perfect for you. Only takes 3 ml (more like 2.5 ml) and you can switch juice bottles in a snap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tom

Tom said:


> right now, as in the past few weeks:
> 
> 1. Bobas Bounty
> 2. Captivape Red Rum
> 3. 5P Gambit
> 4. HCL Eggnog
> 5. HCL Whiskey



time for a change:

1. Bobas Bounty
2. Nicoticket H1N1 (cannot leave it alone since filling it into the Kayfun)
3. Nicoticket Frenilla 
4. HCL Eggnog
5. HCL Whiskey

.
.
.

5 pawns juices climbing downwards....mainly because no supplies atm.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Top 5 has to be:
Liqua citrus mix
Liqua french pipe
Liqua blueberry
Liqua American blend
Liqua Tiramisu

Lmao okay seriously, 
1- Heavenly T by heathers (always)
2- boba's bounty
3- gorilla joose
4- 5pawns gambit
5- nicoticket crem brulet (however you spell it, beats me)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

1 - Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice 9mg on a 1,3ohm Coil
2 - Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice 9mg on a 1,2ohm With some coconut concentrate added.
3 - Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice 0mg on a 1,1 ohm Coil
4 - Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice 9mg on a 0,67ohm coil
5 - I don't have a 5th.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## steve

Lol rob ! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , you are probably the only one to have tasted VM Menthol Ice side by side at so many different power levels / coil resistances.

How does the flavour compare on the different coils? Is there any major change?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

1.) Witchers Brew - Blackbird
2.) Five Pawns - Gambit
3.) Undisclosed For Now 
4.) Select Reserve - Maghrib
5.) Select Reserve - Aztec


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , you are probably the only one to have tasted VM Menthol Ice side by side at so many different power levels / coil resistances.
> 
> How does the flavour compare on the different coils? Is there any major change?



They all taste good in their own unique way but I think my perfect vape is in the 1,1 to 1,4 Ohm range.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy

1. Cant say just yet but it is epic
2. Aztec
3. Huntsman
4. Heavenly tobacco
5. Heathers peach tobacco


----------



## Silver

Been thinking about this quite a bit lately

I would like to build up to a juice rotation of about 10-15 juices over time - and rotate them on 3 devices.

but so far, I am too busy testing new juices to say I have a current rotation going...

Ones that i've really enjoyed vaping are as follows (in no particular order)
- Five Pawns Bowden's Mate (peppermint crisp type flavour)
- Five Pawns Grandmaster (a nutty flavour)
- VM Choc Mint
- VM Peach Rooibos
- VM Banana Cream
- VK Pina Colada
- VK Grape Soda
- Vape Craving Adventure (a pina colada type flavour)
- Witchers Brew Blackbird (creamy tobacco)
- Heathers Heavenly Vapes Huntsman (tobacco)
- Heathers Heavenly Vapes Gaia (tobacco)

Still got many new juices to get through - so am hoping I will add some to the above list.


----------



## Tom

carry on guys with lining up your top 5's. Even when there are changes.

This would be like compiling a list of juices that we can vote for at the end of the year for the ultimate SA winner in each category, i.e. tobacco, fruit and dessert.

Just an idea to get something like this going? What do you guys think?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dr Evil

VM4 on the mech at night every night. During the day I'll alternate between VM Choc mint, VM Smurfette or VM Berry Blaze as an all day vape at work.

So at least 2 flavours per day to keep me from getting vapours tongue. 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## johan

5 Pawns Queenside
5 Pawns Gambit
VM Menthol Ice
VM Coffee
5 Pawns Absolute Pin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Tom said:


> carry on guys with lining up your top 5's. Even when there are changes.
> 
> This would be like compiling a list of juices that we can vote for at the end of the year for the ultimate SA winner in each category, i.e. tobacco, fruit and dessert.
> 
> Just an idea to get something like this going? What do you guys think?


 
If there is something like this then may I propose that each catagory is split in 2, one for SA made, one for imported 

As for top 5, mine is:

5. VK Bubblegum
4. VM Choc Mint
3. VE Pink Spot
2. VK Cheesecake
1. VM Cookie Dough (VM4 to the rest of the world )

The Taste Box is causing me to doubt that though, so many great local flavours I have yet to try


----------



## RevnLucky7

Changes to my rotation:

1.) Witchers Brew - Blackbird
2.) Five Pawns - Gambit
3.) Select Reserve - Maghrib
4.) Select Reserve - Rasputin
5.) Select Reserve - Aztec


----------



## Harryssss

Ha!! my menu from the top

1. Vape King Vanilla Cream
2. Vape King Cheesecake
3. Vape King Bubblegum
4. Hssss Moeheato
5. Hssss Lemon meringue


----------



## Tom

Die Kriek said:


> If there is something like this then may I propose that each catagory is split in 2, one for SA made, one for imported
> 
> As for top 5, mine is:
> 
> 5. VK Bubblegum
> 4. VM Choc Mint
> 3. VE Pink Spot
> 2. VK Cheesecake
> 1. VM Cookie Dough (VM4 to the rest of the world )
> 
> The Taste Box is causing me to doubt that though, so many great local flavours I have yet to try


yip, would have to be local and international anyways. and please keep going back to this thread to update the latest choices is another good idea, because imho favourite juices change over time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom

Looks like I am done now with the experiments for more juices, after a few setbacks recently, with the likes of Devils Cut and Suicide Bunny.

Bobas Bounty (just pulled the trigger and ordered extra supplies)
Nicoticket H1N1 (just received 4 more bottles)
Nicoticket Frenilla (still got 4 bottles)
VM4 (still got 3 bottles of it) 
these will be my 4 juice permanent rotation, as I can really do all of those as ADV. Just hoping that supplies dont dry out on those 

Further juices, as not being in my permanent rotation, just for occasional change of flavour:

WB Blackbird (have not done too much of it tho, final verdict outstanding, so far great on a night out)
5P Gambit (when I can get hold of it again)
House of Liquids Cigar de Paris (goes very well with beers on a night out)
So, it looks like I mostly enjoy sweetish juices, tobacco and/or Vanilla's. I am completely gone off fruity liquids, besides Gambit. All of those I have done extensively, besides Blackbird, and I can still do those all the time.

For very rare occasions I will pull out VM Choc Mint as well as 5P Queenside. The latter is not bad, but I would not order it again.

Still not tried yet: Nicoticket Custards Last Stand.

The rest of my juices go to the "unwanted drawer" together with my problematic clone Nemesis  ... such a shame.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Limbo

1- VK4
2- DIY Double RY4 from Skyblue
3- VM4 Choc Mint
4- DIY Bavarian cream from Skyblue
5- VM4

Double RY4 is probably my favourite if you take price into account. A rough estimate comes to about R25 for 30ml.


----------



## ZortEd

1. WB - Blackbird
2. FP - Gambit
3. VM - Monroe
4. Tark's Elite - Poison
5. Tark's Reserve - Maghrib

Those 5 in no specific order...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Tom said:


> Looks like I am done now with the experiments for more juices, after a few setbacks recently, with the likes of Devils Cut and Suicide Bunny.
> 
> Bobas Bounty (just pulled the trigger and ordered extra supplies)
> Nicoticket H1N1 (just received 4 more bottles)
> Nicoticket Frenilla (still got 4 bottles)
> VM4 (still got 3 bottles of it)
> these will be my 4 juice permanent rotation, as I can really do all of those as ADV. Just hoping that supplies dont dry out on those
> 
> Further juices, as not being in my permanent rotation, just for occasional change of flavour:
> 
> WB Blackbird (have not done too much of it tho, final verdict outstanding, so far great on a night out)
> 5P Gambit (when I can get hold of it again)
> House of Liquids Cigar de Paris (goes very well with beers on a night out)
> So, it looks like I mostly enjoy sweetish juices, tobacco and/or Vanilla's. I am completely gone off fruity liquids, besides Gambit. All of those I have done extensively, besides Blackbird, and I can still do those all the time.
> 
> For very rare occasions I will pull out VM Choc Mint as well as 5P Queenside. The latter is not bad, but I would not order it again.
> 
> Still not tried yet: Nicoticket Custards Last Stand.
> 
> The rest of my juices go to the "unwanted drawer" together with my problematic clone Nemesis  ... such a shame.


Adding to this list:

5. Manabush Powwow Sauce
6. Manabush Ixcacao


----------



## Tom

Tom said:


> Looks like I am done now with the experiments for more juices, after a few setbacks recently, with the likes of Devils Cut and Suicide Bunny.
> 
> Bobas Bounty (just pulled the trigger and ordered extra supplies)
> Nicoticket H1N1 (just received 4 more bottles)
> Nicoticket Frenilla (still got 4 bottles)
> VM4 (still got 3 bottles of it)
> these will be my 4 juice permanent rotation, as I can really do all of those as ADV. Just hoping that supplies dont dry out on those
> 
> Further juices, as not being in my permanent rotation, just for occasional change of flavour:
> 
> WB Blackbird (have not done too much of it tho, final verdict outstanding, so far great on a night out)
> 5P Gambit (when I can get hold of it again)
> House of Liquids Cigar de Paris (goes very well with beers on a night out)
> So, it looks like I mostly enjoy sweetish juices, tobacco and/or Vanilla's. I am completely gone off fruity liquids, besides Gambit. All of those I have done extensively, besides Blackbird, and I can still do those all the time.
> 
> For very rare occasions I will pull out VM Choc Mint as well as 5P Queenside. The latter is not bad, but I would not order it again.
> 
> Still not tried yet: Nicoticket Custards Last Stand.
> 
> The rest of my juices go to the "unwanted drawer" together with my problematic clone Nemesis  ... such a shame.





Tom said:


> Adding to this list:
> 
> 5. Manabush Powwow Sauce
> 6. Manabush Ixcacao


Another one to add to the list...

7. Whirling Dervish 

Only problem is that it will run dry soon


----------



## Paulie

Dont know how i missed this lol Tnks @Tom 

Here my list:
1)Suicide Bunny - claim your throne
2)Kings Crown - Fight your fate
3) Bobas bounty-
4) Nico tickets - Radio Active
5) Heathers heavenly - Huntsman
6) Rocket Sheep - enterprise

2 juices that could easily have also made it into this list for me is VM4 from Vapor Mountain and Naartjie from JustB


----------



## Tom

Voting for sticky! Said that before....this thread could be valuable for yourselves and for others

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Tom said:


> Voting for sticky! Said that before....this thread could be valuable for yourselves and for others


 
Noted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bonez007

In no particular order:

1. Witchers Brew Blackbird
2. Vape Orenda Whirling Dervish
3. Craft Vapour Honey Badger
4. Craft Vapour Yellow Submarine
5. Just B Maartjie

@RevnLucky7 , I notice Blackbird has been the constant in your rotation... I know the feeling lol. Witches cast a spell to make us crave it bad!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Bonez007 said:


> In no particular order:
> 
> 1. Witchers Brew Blackbird
> 2. Vape Orenda Whirling Dervish
> 3. Craft Vapour Honey Badger
> 4. Craft Vapour Yellow Submarine
> 5. Just B Maartjie
> 
> @RevnLucky7 , I notice Blackbird has been the constant in your rotation... I know the feeling lol. Witches cast a spell to make us crave it bad!



Nice to see Yellow Sub there.
Your list are all juices I either love or want next, so our taste could be similar. And I haven't had Yellow Sub yet.

This is a very useful thread!


----------



## Silver

I love this thread

I don't really have a fixed rotation yet - since I am still on a major juice discovery journey

So at any one time I am trying out one or two new juices - and I have one or two loaded that I know I like...

The ones that I really enjoy or have re-ordered the most of are as follows - (in no particular order)
- VM Choc Mint
- 5P Bowdens Mate
- WB Blackbird
- Tarks Poison Elite
- CV Melon on the Rocks
- VK Pina Colada
- VK Grape Soda

I have also tasted a few in the past week or so that will likely get added to the above list

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## crack2483

Bobas
Gorrila Juice
Heavenly Tobacco
Strawnilla


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paulie

crack2483 said:


> Bobas
> Gorrila Juice
> Heavenly Tobacco
> Strawnilla
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 
great selection there if you like strawnilla give suicide bunny a try mothers milk i think you will like it also.


----------



## rogue zombie

Eish, Tarks Poison sounds real good, but R400 a pop! 


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Silver

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Eish, Tarks Poison sounds real good, but R400 a pop!
> 
> 
> Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


 
Ya, you right, it does seem expensive.
But the R400 is for a 40ml bottle.
So its R10/ml, not much more than Five Pawns per ml.

Come to think of it, it's the same price as the undiscounted Twisp. Last time I checked, Twisp was R200 for 20ml. 

In terms of cost versus what you get, Poison is much better value for me

Also, I think Poison is a very unique juice - hard to describe - not like anything I've tasted before.
You can check out my review I wrote here
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/tarks-select-reserve.2975/page-3#post-86165

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil
Bowden's Mate
Rocket Sheep Enterprise
The Virus (H1N1)
Sixty Four
Tarks Poison Elite

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Silver said:


> Ya, you right, it does seem expensive.
> But the R400 is for a 40ml bottle.
> So its R10/ml, not much more than Five Pawns per ml.
> 
> Come to think of it, it's the same price as the undiscounted Twisp. Last time I checked, Twisp was R200 for 20ml.
> 
> In terms of cost versus what you get, Poison is much better value for me
> 
> Also, I think Poison is a very unique juice - hard to describe - not like anything I've tasted before.
> You can check out my review I wrote here
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/tarks-select-reserve.2975/page-3#post-86165



Oh I wasn't aware that it was 40ml. The price is fine then.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Metal Liz

Alien Vision Bobas Bounty
Alien Vision Gorilla Juice - Thanks E 
Just B Green Apple
Just B Maartjie
Heathers Heavenly Tobacco

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morne

Kings Crown - The King
Suicide Bunny - O.B
Nicoticket - Frenilla
Suicide Bunny - Mothers Milk
Just B - Naartjie


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Vapour Mountain - VM4
Vape Elixir - Pink Spot
Just B - Naartjie
Seattle Vapor Company - Sedation


----------



## Tom

right....small changes that need to be noted:


Nicoticket H1N1 goes always
Rocket Sheep Purple Alien...new discovery
Nicoticket Strawnilla / Frenilla
Vapor Oak Barrel No.1 .... the first german liquid that truly deserves to be on my list. 3mg nic only, for pinoy vaping
Nicoticket Wakonda ... great coffee/tobacco
Gambit ... goes always as a treat
and some 5-6 juices that fit into my rotation... but not always (Bobas, Aztec.....) 
no particular order...besides H1N1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Nice @Tom - you found a German juice at last that made it into your top rotation!


----------



## Silver

I am still in juice discovery and review mode, so I haven't gotten a proper rotation going yet 

With the launch of so many new juices, I am afraid I may be in this mode for some time to come. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## steve

Silver said:


> I am still in juice discovery and review mode, so I haven't gotten a proper rotation going yet
> 
> With the launch of so many new juices, I am afraid I may be in this mode for some time to come. Lol


awesome mode to be in !

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom

Silver said:


> Nice @Tom - you found a German juice at last that made it into your top rotation!


yip....the most expensive one u can get here @25 euro


----------



## Silver

Tom said:


> yip....the most expensive one u can get here @25 euro



Your taste buds like quality...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

1. Vapour Mountain - Tropical Ice
2. Vapour Mountain - Menthol Ice
3. Vapour Mountain - Tropical Ice
4. Vapour Mountain - Menthol Ice
5. Mixed Antarctica and Menthol Ice

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tom

Silver said:


> Your taste buds like quality...


yes....vaping must be enjoyment. what i spent on cigs can go into liquids. But this juice is for my Blackwood, as it is a tank that can be vaped pinoy style. And thats how its been setup here, at 0.24 ohms with AFC fully open. Full on lung hits for in between. And with this setup the Blackwood swallows the juice like a V8  
I managed last saturday 3 full tanks at 5ml each....among other vapes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Rob Fisher said:


> 1. Vapour Mountain - Tropical Ice
> 2. Vapour Mountain - Menthol Ice
> 3. Vapour Mountain - Tropical Ice
> 4. Vapour Mountain - Menthol Ice
> 5. Mixed Antarctica and Menthol Ice


no changes. hey?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tom said:


> no changes. hey?



Nope... Still searching!


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope... Still searching!



More like re-affirming

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

steve said:


> awesome mode to be in !



Thanks @steve 

Indeed an awesome mode to be in and it's lovely to have seen the explosion take place from the days of just Eciggies and Liqua juices to the amazing choice we have now...

Sometimes I feel like sitting back and just vaping my favourites - then another amazing juice line is revealed and I say to myself - "Here we go again".

I will say one thing though - I am getting better at picking the juices as I understand my taste preferences a bit better now.


----------



## Tom

I still would like to use this list for entrants into a Top of SA 2014 kinda thingie. Just dont know how to go about it exactly... best would be to take all named juices into a document and every member could give a vote?


----------



## Tom

@Gizmo 

can a poll limit be increased to unlimited for the purpose of a "Top juice 2014" voting?


----------



## steve

Silver said:


> Thanks @steve
> 
> Indeed an awesome mode to be in and it's lovely to have seen the explosion take place from the days of just Eciggies and Liqua juices to the amazing choice we have now...
> 
> Sometimes I feel like sitting back and just vaping my favourites - then another amazing juice line is revealed and I say to myself - "Here we go again".
> 
> I will say one thing though - I am getting better at picking the juices as I understand my taste preferences a bit better now.


i fully agree ! 
One i vaped straight for 3 days this week was bandcamp (applepie) by nicoticket. At first i compared it to gambit and found it a bit dull but after a day on it really started to appreciate the simplicity of an apple pie joose with no frills done just right . Id deffo recommend it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nancy_Bout

Today!
Seducejuice white walker
Indigo juice it's a tobacco menthol forget name
Jersey Devils menthol
Vapor chef blue jazzberry
Jersey Devils slm menthol
Smug juice branded menthol
Jersey Devils frost

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Nancy_Bout

I need max VG or at least 70VG 30PG the least amount PG the better


----------



## Andre

Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil
Bowden's Mate
Tarks Matador
The Virus (H1N1)
Bombies Black Out City

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Today
Hurricane Vapor - Sunshine Cured Tobacco
Bombies - 'nana Cream
Bombies - Black Out City

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

These are the juices that will mostly be loaded in my 4 devices for my holiday I am on at the moment

VM Choc Mint with added VM Coffee concentrate (@Oupa)
WB Blackbird (@RevnLucky7 )
CV Melon on the Rocks (@Mauritz)
VM Strawberry with added VM Menthol concentrate (@Oupa)

I have a few others but its day 2 today and these are all working nicely together.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz

VM4
VM Monroe
DIY Strawberries and Cream
DIY Custard Banana and Caramel


----------



## Tom

time for a thread revival, at least for me my top 5 has changed:


Grants Vanilla Custard (full VG option)
Nicks Blissful Brews SWAG
Vape Orenda Whirling Dervish
Nicoticket H1N1
Ripe Vapes VCT
some previous juices have completely dropped from my rotation, i.e. Bobas. Still got a full bottle, and about 10ml left in an open one. Strange, but I cant do a full tank of it anymore.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314

Cool thread. My current 5 in rotation are:

WB Blackbird (always in rotation)
JimmyTJM Creme Brûlée (newly added, trying and enjoying so far)
VM Peach Rooibos (always in rotation)
5P Gambit (occasionally makes a cameo)
Nicoticket H1N1 (still dunno how I feel about this one. Giving it another shot though)
And an honourable mention to SR Old Gold, which is not in rotation for the first time in quite a while.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

For the last 3 weeks:
Vaponaute - Over The Rainbow
Cuttwood - Monster Melons
Alien Visions - Gryphons Breath
Seattle Vape Company - Sedation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris

after much financial loss trying new juices that dont work for me...i have had 3 in rotation for a few months now
Frostbite,Melindas nilla custard and elvis breakfast.
sometimes mix the last 2,also add a drop or two of berry flavour to frostbite for a change

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Tom said:


> time for a thread revival, at least for me my top 5 has changed:
> 
> 
> Grants Vanilla Custard (full VG option)
> Nicks Blissful Brews SWAG
> Vape Orenda Whirling Dervish
> Nicoticket H1N1
> Ripe Vapes VCT
> some previous juices have completely dropped from my rotation, i.e. Bobas. Still got a full bottle, and about 10ml left in an open one. Strange, but I cant do a full tank of it anymore.....



my taste changed again:


Grants Vanilla Custard (full VG option)
Nicks Blissful Brews SWAG
Cuttwood Sugar Bear
Snake Oil
Manabush Powwow Sauce

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

At the moment: (my own diy juices)

1. Coconut menthol
2. Strawberry cream
3. Vanilla custard
4. Banana cream

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

1. Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice
2. Traditional Juice Indian Giver
3. Cuttwood Monster Melons
4. Thenancara Antarctica

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

zadiac said:


> At the moment: (my own diy juices)
> 
> 1. Coconut menthol



I need to test this one at VapeCon please ZzzzzzMan!


----------



## rogue zombie

Hmmm, I would say, and in no particular order:

Suicide Bunny Derailed
Five Pawns Castle long
Skyblue Ambrosia
Voodoo Dark Forest
The Eliquid Project Cowboy Apple Pie

But I vape a bunch of DIY stuff inbetween. And the 5P and SB are more like 'try have them in daily rotation ' (if money wasn't a factor)


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> I need to test this one at VapeCon please ZzzzzzMan!



I don't think you'll like it Uncle Rob. It's strong coconut with just a hint of menthol and I know you like your menthol strong.


----------



## Rob Fisher

zadiac said:


> I don't think you'll like it Uncle Rob. It's strong coconut with just a hint of menthol and I know you like your menthol strong.



No I may like it if it's a pure coconut... I love Coconut but can't find one that is pure enough...


----------



## Rob Fisher

zadiac said:


> I don't think you'll like it Uncle Rob. It's strong coconut with just a hint of menthol and I know you like your menthol strong.



How do you make it? You have given me an idea to try add my Coconut Concentrate to plain PG/VG... I have been searching for a plain coconut juice and haven't found one yet...


----------



## zadiac

Just plain coconut concentrate to pg/vg mix and add nicotine. Then I add a few drops of menthol to taste. I do add a little butterscotch as well sometimes, or some ethyl maltol for sweetness.
The one I'm using now is just coconut and menthol with about 5 drops of ethyl maltol.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

The past week or so has been pretty much the following juices:

WB Blackbird
"Strawberry Ice" (VM Strawberry with added menthol concentrate)
"Berry Blaze Ice" (VM Berry Blaze with added menthol concentrate)
Unflavoured

I have been on quite a menthol phase the past month or two - and am loving the menthols for lung hits


----------



## Tom

Rob Fisher said:


> 1. Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice
> 2. Traditional Juice Indian Giver
> 3. Cuttwood Monster Melons
> 4. Thenancara Antarctica


the list is getting longer! just one more spot to fill for this thread

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## moonunit

Currently using the following all 6mg:
1) Elvis' Breakfast
2)Sir Vape No.1
3)Lekka Vapors - LV4
4)Vapour Mountain - Monroe
5)Rocket Sheep - Booster


----------



## whatalotigot

1) ripe Vapes VCT
2) Purple alien 
3) DIY Vanilla Cupcake special
4) Lemon Marangue Pie 
5) Elvis Breakfast DIY


----------



## Silver

WB Blackbird
HV Sunshine Cured Tobacco
VM Choc Mint with added Coffee concentrate
DIY "Strawberry Ice"
DIY "Lime Ice"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Renesh

1. Skyblue - Ambrosia
2. DIY - Apple Creme
3. Skyblue - Ambrosia..


----------



## Philip Dunkley

Okay, suppose it's time to add value here:

1) SkyBlue - Ambrosia
2) World Wonders - Stonehenge
3) Space Jam - Andromeda
4) Suicide Bunny - Fight your Fate
5) The Lung Brewery - Pangalactic Gargle Blaster


----------



## Andre

Andre said:


> Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil
> Bowden's Mate
> Tarks Matador
> The Virus (H1N1)
> Bombies Black Out City


Now have so many good ADVs this is becoming difficult.

5 Pawns Bowden's Mate
Tarks Matador
Nicoticket Strawnilla
Nicoticket The Virus
Tarks Poison
Rocket Sheep Purple Alien
Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil
Ripe Vapes Coconut Thai
Vaponaute Over the Rainbow
Rocket Sheep Enterprise
ELP Pearing Melon Dew
Witchers Blackbird
Voodoo Gravestone
Nicoticket Frenilla
Bombies Kiss the Ring
Bombies Black Out City
Nicoticket ACB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley

Andre said:


> Now have so many good ADVs this is becoming difficult.
> 
> 5 Pawns Bowden's Mate
> Tarks Matador
> Nicoticket Strawnilla
> Nicoticket The Virus
> Tarks Poison
> Rocket Sheep Purple Alien
> Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil
> Ripe Vapes Coconut Thai
> Vaponaute Over the Rainbow
> Rocket Sheep Enterprise
> ELP Pearing Melon Dew
> Voodoo Gravestone
> Nicoticket Frenilla
> Bombies Kiss the Ring
> Bombies Black Out City
> Nicoticket ACB



Hey @Andre

With this profile of juices, I urge you to try World Wonders - Stonehenge , its a great tobacco with a perfect Whiskey finish.
If you want to of course


----------



## Andre

Philip Dunkley said:


> Hey @Andre
> 
> With this profile of juices, I urge you to try World Wonders - Stonehenge , its a great tobacco with a perfect Whiskey finish.
> If you want to of course


Thanks, much appreciated. Do you know if the tobacco is a NET?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley

@Andre, not sure, can find out for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## huffnpuff

Andre said:


> Thanks, much appreciated. Do you know if the tobacco is a NET?


No, more like the typical RY4 concentrate type "tobacco"

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom

Andre said:


> Now have so many good ADVs this is becoming difficult.
> 
> 5 Pawns Bowden's Mate
> Tarks Matador
> Nicoticket Strawnilla
> Nicoticket The Virus
> Tarks Poison
> Rocket Sheep Purple Alien
> Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil
> Ripe Vapes Coconut Thai
> Vaponaute Over the Rainbow
> Rocket Sheep Enterprise
> ELP Pearing Melon Dew
> Witchers Blackbird
> Voodoo Gravestone
> Nicoticket Frenilla
> Bombies Kiss the Ring
> Bombies Black Out City
> Nicoticket ACB


Feeling exactly the same. I have about 10-12 juices that are outstanding. What a bliss that is. 

NBB Swag & Loop Ninja
Grants Vanilla Custard
Manabush Powwow & Ixcacao
Snake Oil
ANML Looper
Coval Churro & Chocolate Donut 

Plus a few more....but all the above are constantly in my rotation, always more then 2 in my liquid stash cupboard

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig

Philip Dunkley said:


> Okay, suppose it's time to add value here:
> 
> 1) SkyBlue - Ambrosia
> 2) World Wonders - Stonehenge
> 3) Space Jam - Andromeda
> 4) Suicide Bunny - Fight your Fate
> 5) The Lung Brewery - Pangalactic Gargle Blaster


At what wattage and temperature you vape skyblue ambrosia? I'm vaping it and getting a light flavor not full on.


----------



## kelly22

Ncv strawbshake all day 6everyday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Tom said:


> NBB Swag & Loop Ninja
> Grants Vanilla Custard
> Manabush Powwow & Ixcacao
> Snake Oil
> ANML Looper
> Coval Churro & Chocolate Donut
> 
> Plus a few more....



adding to the list:

Possum Trot Emerald City Pie
NBB FroYo
Coval Crunchberry


possibly Aisle7 Noras Dream as soon as I test it. Gotta say....I love the new breakfast cereal flavours out there


----------



## Philip Dunkley

daniel craig said:


> At what wattage and temperature you vape skyblue ambrosia? I'm vaping it and getting a light flavor not full on.


You can Vape Ambrosia at any wattage, and it literally changes flavour at each level. I've vaped it from 12W - 150W, with no jucie breakdown at all. What Device are you using it on?


----------



## daniel craig

Philip Dunkley said:


> You can Vape Ambrosia at any wattage, and it literally changes flavour at each level. I've vaped it from 12W - 150W, with no jucie breakdown at all. What Device are you using it on?


I'm trying it out on my Evic VT with the Nickel build at 0.22ohms and 30w on TC


----------



## Philip Dunkley

What Temperature


----------



## daniel craig

Philip Dunkley said:


> What Temperature


450°F


----------



## Philip Dunkley

Take it up to 490


----------



## daniel craig

Philip Dunkley said:


> Take it up to 490


The flavor still feels like it's not at its best. Very subtle, I can't describe the taste though.


----------



## Philip Dunkley

Then you have a dud coil, I've had a few dud Ni200 coils from the VT Kits


----------



## daniel craig

Philip Dunkley said:


> Then you have a dud coil, I've had a few dud Ni200 coils from the VT Kits


So re-wicking a dud coil won't help?


----------



## Philip Dunkley

It might


----------



## daniel craig

Philip Dunkley said:


> Then you have a dud coil, I've had a few dud Ni200 coils from the VT Kits


This is a brand new coil, only got the device like a week ago.. vape production is good but flavor is muted.


----------



## daniel craig

Philip Dunkley said:


> It might


Good thing my nickel wire is coming tomorrow  looks like I've just wasted about 15ml of good flavor  think I'll try out the flavor on my Aero (ego one)


----------



## Philip Dunkley

Do it, It performs awesome in that device, It's the device I use when vaping Ambrosia mostly, perfectly suited!


----------



## daniel craig

Philip Dunkley said:


> Do it, It performs awesome in that device, It's the device I use when vaping Ambrosia mostly, perfectly suited!


Yes I'm refilling it now, will test and report back.


----------



## daniel craig

Philip Dunkley said:


> Do it, It performs awesome in that device, It's the device I use when vaping Ambrosia mostly, perfectly suited!


Here I'm getting a custard - dessert kind of taste... much more bold then the Evic VT... By the way what makes a coil classified as a dud coil? The wick? The wire?


----------



## Philip Dunkley

Can be anything really, Bad coiling, too much wicking, coil got damp for long period of time, then dried out etc etc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

So its been a while since i posted here! Here Goes:

1) Cloud Science Gamma
2) Cloud Science Delta
3) DIY Guava
4) DIY Apricot jam doughnut
5) DIY Pistachio Icecream

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gertvanjoe

@Paulie Care to share your Pistachio recipe. I love those and the tobacco I have has a nice pistachio exhale hint


----------



## BumbleBee

Paulie said:


> So its been a while since i posted here! Here Goes:
> 
> 1) Cloud Science Gamma
> 2) Cloud Science Delta
> 3) DIY Guava
> 4) DIY Apricot jam doughnut
> 5) DIY Pistachio Icecream


ooooh, can't wait to try some of your DIY, make sure you bring some along to the meet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

BumbleBee said:


> ooooh, can't wait to try some of your DIY, make sure you bring some along to the meet



Ill make you some for the meet bud  what mg you want?


----------



## Paulie

gertvanjoe said:


> @Paulie Care to share your Pistachio recipe. I love those and the tobacco I have has a nice pistachio exhale hint




Hi there 

Sorry i caint share my recipe but if you would like i can make you some


----------



## gertvanjoe

Ah the start of the next big juice company is near 
@Paulie

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

In no particular order (Except for deadly sin, its dominant) because this is all pretty good stuff

1.) Deadly Sin by Goodlife Vapors

Belgian Waffles by Vapejoose
Strawnilla DIY by Me 
CloudY4 by Me 
Voodoo by Halo (Max VG, by me)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Paulie said:


> Ill make you some for the meet bud  what mg you want?



3mg max vg please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

BumbleBee said:


> ooooh, can't wait to try some of your DIY, make sure you bring some along to the meet


@Paulie lets make it 12mg, I don't wanna make you broke with 18mg 

Maybe I'll bring you a present too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox

Paulie said:


> So its been a while since i posted here! Here Goes:
> 
> 1) Cloud Science Gamma
> 2) Cloud Science Delta
> 3) DIY Guava
> 4) DIY Apricot jam doughnut
> 5) DIY Pistachio Icecream


number 5 sounds friggin awsome

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Its one thing when you at home and you can choose from a multitude of juices

But when you travel its interesting what you reach for when in a bit of a hurry for a shortish trip

Joining me in Botswana this trip is
- WB Blackbird with a dash of AV Bobas Bounty (@HPBotha's famous mix )
- VM Choc Mint with some VM Coffee concentrate
- VM Berry Blaze with some VM Menthol concentrate. (Ok, manybe not some, quite a bit... )

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice 9mg
Foggs The Milky Way 3mg
Breakfast at Teleos 3mg
Milk Man 3mg
Cuttwood Unicorn Milk 3mg

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Tarks Select Reserve Matador
5p Bowden's Mate
MMM AshyBac
VM4 Special Reserve
World Wonders Pyramid
Voodoo Gravestone

And many more ...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike

1) DIY Mint & Honey
2) DIY Custard & Caramel
3) DIY Fruit mix
4) DIY Lime & Pineapple


I don't buy many juices anymore  But I rotate those flavour profiles - and tweak them every 10mls or so to keep it interesting.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac

Paulie said:


> So its been a while since i posted here! Here Goes:
> 
> 1) Cloud Science Gamma
> 2) Cloud Science Delta
> 3) DIY Guava
> 4) DIY Apricot jam doughnut
> 5) DIY Pistachio Icecream[/QUOTE ]
> I never posted here so here I go 1) mustard milk,diy (2) ry4-menthol "old faithful" DIY,(3) yaeliqs Mother's Milkshake (4) VapeWorld Funky Monkey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Silver said:


> Its one thing when you at home and you can choose from a multitude of juices
> 
> But when you travel its interesting what you reach for when in a bit of a hurry for a shortish trip
> 
> Joining me in Botswana this trip is
> - WB Blackbird with a dash of AV Bobas Bounty (@HPBotha's famous mix )
> - VM Choc Mint with some VM Coffee concentrate
> - VM Berry Blaze with some VM Menthol concentrate. (Ok, manybe not some, quite a bit... )


Agree. I just had 2 hours to pack my suitcase and decide what to take before flying out to Namibia.....i took:

Possum Trot Emerald City Lime
Glas Pound Cake
Grants Vanilla Custard
Coval Churro
Aisle 7 Flakes

Glad that my trip was not longer.... would have been a close call to run dry in Namibia. No vape supplies there....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds

I've been blowing through imported flavour recently.

1 ice cream doughnuts bedrock
2 suicide bunny sucker punch
3 paulies lemon ice tea
4 milked by Nov
5 all coiled out


----------



## Nailedit77

1. Diy apple cake
2. Diy pina colada cheesecake
3. Diy cereal crunch
4. Diy Strawberry cereal
5. Diy cinnamon ice cream donut

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Loaded Glazed Donuts
The Real - NY Cheesecake
Humble - Smash Mouth


----------



## Petrus

1. VM XXX 
2. Hazework Sunset
3. MMM Sweetbac
4. ELP Special Reserve 
5. Metador Special Reserve or MMM Ashy Bac to end my day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagya

1. Griffin with vanilla cream 
2. Billow V3 with banana strawberry milkshake
3. Griffin with strawberry delight.


----------



## Keyaam

Yagya said:


> 1. Griffin with vanilla cream
> 2. Billow V3 with banana strawberry milkshake
> 3. Griffin with strawberry delight.



Those are some nice juices


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yagya

Yeah..i forgot to mention its all juices by "Zodiac"


----------



## Neal

1. Paulies Pistachio Ice Cream
2. Paulies Pistachio Ice Cream
3. Paulies Pistachio Ice Cream
4. Paulies Pistachio Ice Cream
5. Paulies Pistachio Ice Cream

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ollie

1. Paulies - Coffee Cake
2. Paulies - Strawberry Lemon Cake
3. Orion - Asteroid
4. All Coiled Out - YoYo

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

VM Tropical Ice - REO
VM XXX - Multiple tanks with ceramic coils
Home Made Slug Juice by @ET - Melo 3 ceramic coil
And Cloud Sauce (10% Milkyway and 90% VG) in my Petri
Cool Menthol by OFE - Target Tank ceramic coil

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

Having an all South African morning on Reos and Pico's w/Melo III Mini tanks/0.9Ω cCells. Very refreshing for the temps over 110 degrees today (the 120's are just around the corner).

VM XXX
Paulie's Pistachio Ice Cream
Paulie's Coffee Cake
Paulie's Strawberry Lemon Cake
DIY Patchouli VM Tropical Iced

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> Having an all South African morning on Reos and Pico's w/Melo III Mini tanks/0.9Ω cCells. Very refreshing for the temps over 110 degrees today (the 120's are just around the corner).
> 
> VM XXX
> Paulie's Pistachio Ice Cream
> Paulie's Coffee Cake
> Paulie's Strawberry Lemon Cake
> DIY Patchouli VM Tropical Iced



Yeah Baby!  @Paulie @Oupa

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

This is what has been in rotation the past week or so

VM "Strawberry Ice" (my blend of VM Strawberry with extra menthol) - in the Lemo1
Gorgeous staple of mine for many months

VM Strawberry Ice with a bit of VM XXX added - in the Subtank Mini
The XXX gives it a bit of litchi and makes it interesting

Diluted WB Blackbird with menthol - in the Crius/Rolo
Rationing this juice by mixing with about 9mg PG/VG and menthol drops. Lovely taste. Am experimenting with how little blackbird I need to add to a 10ml mixing bottle. Surprisingly little goes a long way. Blackbird is potent... And lovely....

Paulies Guava Ice in the Reo/Nuppin 
What a champion juice this. Love it with added menthol. So refreshing

ELP Special Reserve in the Reo/RM2
Been vaping this for a while. On review. Going very nicely. Will reserve comment

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KB_314

1. DTH French Toast Crunch. Bliss. (Invested in a healthy stash incase it disappears from SA like OHW did )
2. WB Blackbird (rationed, the last of the +R10/ml juices in my rotation)
3. Paulies Coffee Cake - something in it is more addictive than cigarettes ever were! And I'm not even a fan of coffee vapes
4. Paulies Strawberry Lemon Cake - easy to vape anytime
5. Straight Outta the Toaster - very nice above 0.8ohms in tanks or Reo/Cyclones (not so much in RDA's)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

KB_314 said:


> 1. DTH French Toast Crunch. Bliss. (Invested in a healthy stash incase it disappears from SA like OHW did )
> 2. WB Blackbird (rationed, the last of the +R10/ml juices in my rotation)
> 3. Paulies Coffee Cake - something in it is more addictive than cigarettes ever were! And I'm not even a fan of coffee vapes
> 4. Paulies Strawberry Lemon Cake - easy to vape anytime
> 5. Straight Outta the Toaster - very nice above 0.8ohms in tanks or Reo/Cyclones (not so much in RDA's)



You and I rationing the Blackbird @KB_314 

Lol, straight outta the Toaster. Hows that for a name
Hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314

Silver said:


> You and I rationing the Blackbird @KB_314
> 
> Lol, straight outta the Toaster. Hows that for a name
> Hehe


lol I know @Silver but there's just nothing quite like it. I especially enjoy blackbird on a SMPL mech, the only reason I still have one (with the Indestructible) - almost feels like indulging in a cigar and whiskey at the same time! 
I'm a wussy with hybrids and mechs (other than Reo's) so the feeling that my face could blow up somehow makes each pull that bit more satisfying! Fugu-syndrome

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

KB_314 said:


> lol I know @Silver but there's just nothing quite like it. I especially enjoy blackbird on a SMPL mech, the only reason I still have one (with the Indestructible) - almost feels like indulging in a cigar and whiskey at the same time!
> I'm a wussy with hybrids and mechs (other than Reo's) so the feeling that my face could blow up somehow makes each pull that bit more satisfying! Fugu-syndrome



Lol, well said!
I enjoy it best MTL on the Reo/RM2 in 18mg but am experimenting with a diluted version in lung hits. So far its going great but still not quite like the undiluted strong knock - which is reserved for the odd treat

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DrSirus-88

1. Apricot jam doughnut (Paulies)
2. Pistacio ice cream (Paulies)
3. White lion (rebel lion) 
4. Orion - the belt 
5. Loaded glazed doughnuts 

All 3mg nic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE

1. VM - VM4
2. Lemon Creams
3. Blends - Citrus Sorbet
4. Ice Cream man - da bomb
5. DDD


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa

1. NCV - Strawb
2. Foggs- Milky Way
3. NCV - Milked
4. Paulies - Pistachio Ice Cream
5. VM - XXX (most recent addition)

Few more as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

